# Are Reviews Temporarily Gone



## Voadam (Apr 29, 2011)

I was trying to look up reviews on a game product today and could no longer find a way to get to the old reviews.

Are they temporarily down, subscriber only privileges, or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2011)

bump.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

I don't have an answer, but I saw your name so I thought I'd stop by and say "Hey Voadam! How are you?"


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2011)

Reviews - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine


----------



## jdrakeh (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, but good luck finding a review of a specific product!  Unless something has recently changed, the reviews are now randomly dumped under the first letter of the product title by the date that they were entered into the system, with no further alphabetical organization.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 12, 2011)

How does search work with reviews? I have not tried it.


----------



## Qwillion (May 13, 2011)

Also according to the people who post reviews you can no longer post reviews and that it has been this way for months.


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2011)

Qwillion said:


> Also according to the people who post reviews you can no longer post reviews and that it has been this way for months.




Nobody has mentioned this to me.  What is the preventative issue?


----------



## Qwillion (May 13, 2011)

Morris 

The two reviewers (who do a boat load of pathfinder rpg reviews and drive alot of my sales) talk here about it.


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2011)

Qwillion said:


> Morris
> 
> The two reviewers (who do a boat load of pathfinder rpg reviews and drive alot of my sales) talk here about it.




Well that's helpful - burying a bug report in the middle of a thread on an entirely different site!

No wonder I knew nothing about it!


----------



## Qwillion (May 13, 2011)

also just looking there I see a number of problems 

No new reviews since 13th April 2011 so its been about a month since the problem started 

I also see that none of the cover images are not working for any product. 

and finally as a publisher right now reviews are useless since they are no longer part of the menu bar, I know you have reasons to promote E.N. Publishing and the Subscriber content of enworld above essential reviews of your competition, but I wish it was a little easier for folks to find the review section. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2011)

Hmm.  That's weird.

So the "post review" button takes you to a white page about SPACE FIGHT?   This may be a tricky one.  

Perhaps [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] can cast an eye over it - he's cleverer than me.


----------



## darjr (May 13, 2011)

Looking.


----------



## Blackrat (May 16, 2011)

Speaking about reviews, I seem to be a moderator on that section still from the time I helped you try to organise them. It wouldn't bother me otherwise but I get an occasional reported visitor message to my email from time to time.


----------



## darjr (May 18, 2011)

Still looking at it.

In the mean time here is a temporary link that allows for posting to that forum. Note that there are still problems, this link is a rather ham handed way about getting something so folks can post.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/tmp_reviews_newthread.php?do=newthread&f=192


----------

